# I almost named my hedgehog...



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey! Just wanted to see what you guys came up with during the naming process and what you decided on. I also thought it'd be a fun way to give other hedgie owners or soon-to-be owners some ideas.

I almost named Soda Pop:

Loki (after her mom)
Peppercorn
Pixie
Izzy
Thunderlord (I game; don't judge. I'm so glad I didn't name her this)
Basil
Peaches
Tink
Suga Plum (sugar plum)


----------



## jessicatsea (Aug 7, 2016)

Almost named mine L (Death Note reference, hehehe) or Tea (pronounced Tay-Uh). Went with Shaymin (literal hedgehog from Pokemon.) Cute names!


----------



## jessicatsea (Aug 7, 2016)

Omg, wait, was Thunderlord a League reference thing? Lmao


----------



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

Ha! I love Tea (tay-uh) & Shaymin! *swoooon*

Thunderlord is an exotic machine gun on the game Destiny


----------



## HHochgraver (Sep 7, 2016)

I named my little guy Rafi.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My fiance wanted to name our rescue who recently passed Hickey because he incessantly wanted to anoint with his neck. I felt bad because I hated the name but I wanted to let him name a pet for once... But we took him to the vet with that name and it was embarrassing so I changed it. XD

I almost named my girl Cannoli because she's always looked like a fat little cannoli to me. ��


----------

